# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  أناقة الشتاء من hugo boss

## الوردة الاردنية

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الشتاء يحب كل مايجلب الدفء وأيضا يحب التنوع والتجديد في اللبس




لأن أغلب ألوانه داكنه وتحتاج نظره آخرى لبعث الحيويه بها



ولهذا ندور كثيرا في أورقة الموضه لنأتي بهذه الحيويه التي نحب



وهذه بعض من التصاميم والموديلات من هوجو بوس لخريف وشتاء 2012 ـ 2013

----------


## (dodo)

حلو كتير  يسلمو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

زوئك حلو دودو 
شكرا للمرور

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مجموعة جميلة انيقة وبسيطة يسلمو يا وردة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حلوين وهاديين كتير 
يسلمو اديكِ 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ودياتك اختي دموع 
يسلمو للمرور حبيبتي

----------


## &روان&

كتير حلو 
يسلمو يا وردة

----------

